# Happy Birthday Lazersteve



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Steve!

Where would this forum be without you? Would we have discovered the "AP" leach? Would be running sulfuric acid stripping cells?

You have been an innovator and an inspiration to all our members.

I hope you have a great day!

Dave


----------



## Gold (Sep 7, 2021)

I too wish him a happy birthday!
Has anyone heard from him or know what's going on?


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 18, 2021)

Steve was ok last time I spoke to him and he is still refining. It seems refining fever like gold one is for life too


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 18, 2021)

Happy birthday Steve. Hope you're well and strong


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 18, 2021)

He still stops in here from time to time. He just hasn't posted in a while.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Oct 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday Steve, I hope you get that cake and can eat it too. you deserve some ice-cream with it for all you have done for the forum, may the sun shine bright off your refined gold, and you have a great day.


----------

